# I dont' want to scare anyone but...



## themacko (Feb 28, 2002)

YATTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

   



(you're gonna need WMP, sorry)


----------



## Alexandert (Mar 1, 2002)




----------



## voice- (Mar 1, 2002)

A 8Mb download over 56k
  

Doesn't get much scarier than this


----------



## bighairydog (Mar 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *A 8Mb download over 56k
> 
> Doesn't get much scarier than this *



30 seconds over my 600k connection... man it can be nice to be a college student.

I think it's poisened my innocent computer though, fragile G4's shouldn't be exposed to such horror ;o)

Bernie     )


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 22, 2002)

I just wanted to renew this thread for a new generation of macosx.com-ers.


----------



## uoba (Aug 22, 2002)

Yahyyy, the new macosx.com anthem!!!  YATTA!


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 22, 2002)

Do like I did and find the MP3 of it to have in iTunes for ever more.

Ed: I've checked if it is possible to buy their CD in the US and it is not. What I'm asking is can I post a link where people can download the full quality MP3 of this song?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Aug 22, 2002)

Although I didn't download this Yatta.asf, if it's the same one, it's a spoof on Japanese pop music with of course, a nice video of all the nice Yatta products, including one unfortunate soccer player.


----------



## themacko (Aug 22, 2002)

This ain't so spoof.  This is the real deal, hombre!


----------



## adambyte (Aug 22, 2002)

lol... that was just scary.

What the heck does "yatta" mean? or what is it?

*sings* "It's so easy... happy go lucky..."


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 22, 2002)

OMG. Check this out:

http://www.slackstreet.com/content/yatta_lyrics.htm


----------



## edX (Aug 22, 2002)

in short wdw, if it is copyrighted material that isn't being freely distributed by the copyright holder, then you can't post a link to it.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 22, 2002)

OK. Then I won't. It's fine.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 22, 2002)

y'know, that avatar is freaking me out


----------



## r4bid (Aug 22, 2002)

I am not sure on this but I have a friend whos really into yatta (don't ask me why) and he said that it ment happyness or something like that.  Could be wrong though.


----------



## wdw_ (Aug 22, 2002)

xaq: Thanks. I made it myself. 

r4bid: Check the link I posted. It contains translated lyrics for Yatta.


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 4, 2003)

I know we all fear this 'YATTA!". But, if you think it's funny at all then you need to watch this:

http://oneiro.rh.rit.edu/~egon/yattaFlash.html


----------



## kenny (Feb 4, 2003)

oh my... 

That was really funny... you made my day, and a new bookmark in safari... 

Thank you..


----------



## JetwingX (Feb 4, 2003)

Yatta = yes/sucess/yeah in Chinese


----------



## kendall (Feb 4, 2003)

and people rag on nsync!


----------



## Androo (Feb 5, 2003)

LOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZlozolLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLlolzoloLOZLOlzLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOlolzolOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLZOlolZOLZLOzlolzOLOZLOlolzoLOZloLOZlzLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZlozolLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLlolzoloLOZLOlzLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOlolzolOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLZOlolZOLZLOzlolzOLOZLOlolzoLOZloLOZlzLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZlozolLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLlolzoloLOZLOlzLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOlolzolOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLZOlolZOLZLOzlolzOLOZLOlolzoLOZloLOZlzLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZlozolLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLlolzoloLOZLOlzLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOlolzolOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLZOlolZOLZLOzlolzOLOZLOlolzoLOZloLOZlzLoLOZLOlzLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOlolzolOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLZOlolZOLZLOzlolzOLOZLOlolzoLOZloLOZlzLoLOZLOlzLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOlolzolOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLZOlolZOLZLOzlolzOLOZLOlolzoLOZloLOZlzLoLOZLOlzLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOlolzolOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLOLOZLOLOLZOLOLLOLZOlolZOLZLOzlolzOLOZLOlolzoLOZloLOZlasloLOZlzzzz
Damn my fingers are tired now
that was funny


----------



## genghiscohen (Feb 5, 2003)

I found myself hoping that those leaves were poison ivy!  
BTW, the clip plays very nicely in MPlayer. Who needs that Micro$oft cr@p?


----------



## Androo (Feb 7, 2003)

the parody was SCARY! LOL PARAPPA THE RAPPA!


----------



## banxter (Feb 9, 2003)

Hahaha! I'm watching it now, and I just saw it at Androo's house.. Hahahaha! This is fukn scary! Holy crap!


----------



## Androo (Mar 5, 2003)

yay i wanna post here to bring it back! some people haven't seen it yet


----------



## substrate (Mar 5, 2003)

I couldn't take my eyes off of it. You know how sometimes you do something, and you're doing it in an insanely dangerous manner, and it can ONLY end up in injury? Like holding a bagel in one hand and slicing it in half with a razor sharp breadknife, then dissing yourself afterwards for not heeding the little voice of wisdom in your head. This is just like that.


----------



## Androo (Mar 5, 2003)

So i guess i ruined christmas for everyone?


----------



## Androo (Mar 30, 2003)

I like cutting bagels.


----------



## toast (Mar 31, 2003)

Completely stupid ! I love it !


----------



## Androo (Apr 30, 2003)

Acute Triangles!


----------



## fryke (May 1, 2003)

Erhm... You don't need to bump it every two months, or do you?


----------



## Darkshadow (May 1, 2003)

Well...go with the flow, fryke.  They seem to enjoy it so much...


----------



## xyle_one (May 2, 2003)

oh...my....god. i wish i could reclaim those minutes i spent downloading that. my god. i, i ... uh. 'shakes head'...no.


----------



## ksv (May 4, 2003)

windows media player won't install on my computer  microsoft...


----------



## Androo (Jun 7, 2003)

YATTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ricky (Jun 8, 2003)

YATTTAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Arden (Jun 8, 2003)

GOOD LORD.

I stopped that after 1.5 minutes.  NO.

Androo:  You "renew" that link one more time, I'm spamming you for the rest of your life.

wdw:  (If you read this) the flash movie no longer seems to exist.  I'm not sure if this is good or bad...

I have to soak my eyes in 409.


----------



## Azzgunther (Jun 8, 2003)

*A single tear streams down my cheek as I realize what I must now do: lobotomize myself with a tent-post in hopes of removing the part of my brain that remembers the horrors I've witnessed today*


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2003)

here's a working link to the flash movie:

http://www.albinoblacksheep.com/flash/yatta.html


----------



## JohnnyV (Jun 11, 2003)

God help Us


----------



## Arden (Jun 12, 2003)

That movie was WAY too long, and the beat WAY too catchy.  At least there were no ugly Japanese men dancing around with fig leaves.

Break that link.  Please, for the love of all unholy and wrong with the world, plus everything good and righteous, as well as everything normal, mediocre, okay, and in between, never post that again.


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Okay, I don't know why, but for some weird reason I decided to come back to this thread and watch that movie, all the way through this time.  And I realized that it's not so bad:  all the guys are wearing tighty whities under their leaves.  So it's really not serious.

Damn beat is too catchy!  And I'm pretty sure my dad has my Echoes CD, and MLOR too.  Why, oh for the love of everything clothed, why is Yatta so catchy?

Fahk!


----------



## Xeiliex (Aug 10, 2003)

before i gouge my eyes out i think somebody is going to hurt . j/k 

funny yet extremely distubing


----------



## Androo (Aug 10, 2003)

I dont want to go to japan for a trip now.... what if they play that on the tv, there to haunt me!?


----------



## Arden (Aug 10, 2003)

Hey, *you* were the one who kept reactivating this thread!  Are you saying you no longer like Yatta?


----------

